# lvm2 / device-mapper / udev conflict  blocking [solved]

## BoBoeBoe

I want to install a new hard disk on my gentoo system and configure is as a logical volume with lvm2

lvm2 is not yet installed on my system so I want to emerge it. However there seems to be a conflict between the udev en device-mapper versions installed on my system. Even after I did a emerge --sync

Normally one would have to unmerge one of the conflicting packages, but since they are both related to the filesystem I am not a that expirience user that I am sure not to crash my system with such an action. Especially since I have a few softraid disk in it containing the linux system.

Can anyone explain how to resolve this issue nicely without having my system crashed

Thnx

This is the message I get when I try to emerge lvm2:

```
emerge -p lvm2   

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5 [1.02.10-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.28-r2  USE="readline -clvm -cman -gulm -nolvm1 -nolvmstatic (-selinux)" 

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)
```

Of coarse when I try to emerge udev I get a similar result:

```
emerge -p udev   

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 [2.86-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.11 [4.1.20-r2] 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.2 [2.15] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.2.1] USE="-old-linux%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-115-r1 [087-r1] 

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-115-r1)
```

These are the versions of udev and device-mapper I've got installed:

```
*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 115-r1

      Latest version installed: 087-r1

      Size of files: 209 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-fs/device-mapper

      Latest version available: 1.02.22-r5

      Latest version installed: 1.02.10-r1

      Size of files: 185 kB

      Homepage:      http://sources.redhat.com/dm/

      Description:   Device mapper ioctl library for use with LVM2 utilities

      License:       GPL-2

```

Last edited by BoBoeBoe on Sat Mar 22, 2008 9:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

You need to update more often.  The proper way to avoid this conflict was to install =sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 when it became stable, then upgrade to =sys-fs/udev-115-r1 and finally upgrade the device mapper to 1.02.22-r5.  The intervening device-mapper has since been removed from Portage, so there is no way out of this that does not involve temporarily unmerging one of udev or device-mapper.  I suggest unmerging device-mapper, merging udev, then merging the new device-mapper.  You should be fine as long as you get the new versions emerged before your next reboot.

----------

## BoBoeBoe

Thnx! 

That worked for me

----------

